# jobs in Dubai.



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi there everyone......

Now, can anyone help us.

My husband is thinking of moving to Dubai in the next couple of months, he has put in for a couple of jobs with Kent Police ( at the moment he is a Detention Officer) has been for 7 years ,before that he was in the Army.
He knowns first Aid and Health and Safety. Plus he can speak Arabic.

If the two jobs dont work out, he will be looking to move. He would be looking into jobs with security( supervisor and officer) so if anyone can help it would be great.........

Yours 
Dara...(Big Als wife)

Ps will be coming to all the family.....


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

tricky one, security isn't a major issue here as crime is so low. Speaking arabic is of relevance though, maybe he should approach the UAE Military.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

With reference to Geordie's idea about approaching the UAE military, before doing so, your husband will need to check with the MoD regarding this as he may need permission before seeking employment, depending on his Army career, to work with foreign Govts or their military.

HTH


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I know British and Americans working for the UAE Military.


----------



## KATEANDSAM (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi All, my boyfriend and I are considering moving out to Dubai in a couple of months, (i will pretend he is my hubby). He will have a job when he gets there, however I am looking for a marketing/communications/PR job. 
I think we'll be living in Sharjah. 
Will I be able to get a job whilst I am out there or will i need to get a visa first then apply for jobs from the UK?

Thanks for your help, i'm nervous, scared, excited, everything! 

Kate


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KATEANDSAM said:


> Hi All, my boyfriend and I are considering moving out to Dubai in a couple of months, (i will pretend he is my hubby). He will have a job when he gets there, however I am looking for a marketing/communications/PR job.
> I think we'll be living in Sharjah.
> Will I be able to get a job whilst I am out there or will i need to get a visa first then apply for jobs from the UK?
> 
> ...


No job = no visa. 

Your boyfriend cannot sponsor you and I would advise yout to be extra careful if you plan to cohabit illegally whilst living in Sharjah. It is much more conservative emirate than Dubai. 

I would recommend that you look for jobs before moving to the UAE. You are more likely to find the sort of role you are after in Dubai, but the commute is hellish.

Please read through the sticky thread about things everyone should know. Whilst this info relates to Dubai much of it is relevant to Sharjah as well.

Good luck.

-


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Kate, make sure you understand the full implications of coming out here as an unmarried couple. You won't be able to get a visa unless you are sponsored by an employer or a husband - pretending won't cut it I'm afraid. Also bear in mind that living together is illegal and Sharjah is far stricter than Dubai!


----------



## KATEANDSAM (Nov 3, 2008)

wow thanks both...we have got some thinking to do...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

KATEANDSAM said:


> wow thanks both...we have got some thinking to do...


...or you could get married before you come out here and then he can sponsor you as your husband. If you're willing to leave everything you know back in the UK and follow him to a completely foreign country...

...plus from a cynical point of view you could always get divorced later on


----------



## KATEANDSAM (Nov 3, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...or you could get married before you come out here and then he can sponsor you as your husband. If you're willing to leave everything you know back in the UK and follow him to a completely foreign country...
> 
> ...plus from a cynical point of view you could always get divorced later on


Well we have already talked about getting married at some point, could be a registry office job.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KATEANDSAM said:


> Well we have already talked about getting married at some point, could be a registry office job.


Wait until you get here to buy rings. Gold, and particularly diamonds, are much better value than in the UK. 

-


----------



## johnkiller (Jan 6, 2009)

hi

I have just registered and am looking for the job in dubai..Im a bachelor of Engineering and have experience of 10 yrs in the field of E-commerce and Online/ INternet marketing. Can someone help me to name the companies in this field. Also the kind of salary I should get here..Kindly reply fast...

John


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

johnkiller said:


> hi
> 
> I have just registered and am looking for the job in dubai..Im a bachelor of Engineering and have experience of 10 yrs in the field of E-commerce and Online/ INternet marketing. Can someone help me to name the companies in this field. Also the kind of salary I should get here..Kindly reply fast...
> 
> John


There was an Italian girl on the forum who worked in this field. Unfortunately the company went under. What I do know is that the field is very much in it's infancy here as is the use of the web compared to the west so there may be opportunities with young start-up companies but I am not familiar with any that are operating here.

That aside most of that kind of IT jobs tend to be done by highly skilled graduates from the Indian Sub-Continent who will work for a much lower salary than would be expected by someone in the Western world (UK/EU/US). If you are looking to move over here with an IT background I would look into IT Management positions which tend to command salaries between 16K (Junior Manager) to 30K+ (Regional Head) - Bonuses and allowances vary from company to company. A good IT recruitment firm with Dubai connections should be able to steer your CV in the right directions - Google is your friend on that one. 

HTH


----------

